# Hamble, Southampton @ NEW YEAR AT HAMBLE



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at NEW YEAR AT HAMBLE in Hamble, Southampton, Hampshire starting 30/12/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=553

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Jmdarr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rugchucker has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

leltel has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

georgiemac has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Elci has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

alfredthegreat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ramblefrog has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## C_Cumbers (Sep 30, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

C_Cumbers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Bob44again has just added their name to attend this rally

(Hi everybody - It's a darned good job I rejoined MHF earlier today as I think I've just reserved the last slot going for this Pantomime, correction ermm 'Rally' :wink:


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Year at Hamble - Latest News*

Hi All,

The list of attendees has reached the maximum of 25, but will be extended to 28 to accommodate a few more. This has to be restricted because of the area for hard standing only.

If your name is on the attendees list, but not yet confirmed can you please do this.

We are opening a waiting list so as to cause the least disappointments and get the maximum in.

As we are unable to guarantee electric hook up, can we suggest you bring your own generators. We will however bring a battery charger to assist whoever needs help.

I'm sure we'll all have a good knees up, lots of laughs and many hilarious moments. :lol:

Kind regards
Linda and Mike
Happyrunner.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Latest News on New Years Eve Celebrations.*

Hi All,

The list of attendees has reached its maximum of 25, but will be extended to 28 to accommodate a few more. This has to be restricted because of the size of the hard-standing area.

If your name is on the attendees list, but not yet confirmed can you please do this.

We intend to open a waiting list so as to cause the least disappointment and get the maximum in.

As we are unable to guarantee electric hook up it would be better if we all assumed and prepared for camping without E.H.U. Can we suggest that if you have your own generator to bring it along. We will bring a battery charger to assist whoever needs help.

I'm sure we'll all have a good knees up, lots of laughs and many hilarious moments. :lol:

Kind regards

Linda and Mike
Happyrunner.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*confirm*

Hi - could the powers that be confirm me? thanks


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*New Years Eve*

Happyrunner

Could you please put the two of us down as definite. This will be our very first rally/do we will have been on. And it's my birthday on the 31st and you could help me/us celebrate. (I am not buying 25+ units drinks!!!) .

Hope you can fit us in!

wasfitonce and nevereverfit


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy greetings from Venlo en route to Dusseldorf.
Can you confirm us and ICDSUN2 please.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hamble Rally - New Year*

Steveboy would also like to attend.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Hamble Rally - New Year*



Steveboy said:


> Steveboy would also like to attend.


The rally is shown as fully subscribed in the listing. I suggest you contact happyrunner as I think she has a waiting list.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Hamble Rally- New Year*

Hi All,

A waiting list has now been made up for the New Year Rally, Steveboy is first on the list.

If you would like to add your name to the waiting list, please Private Message me.

Regards

Happyrunner.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sadVandam (Nov 3, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

sadVandam has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ladyj Please confirm sadVandam as attending. Ray


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Could you please modify my red "N" into a green "Y". We will be there!

Alan

So far I have heard little about what is anticipated, not that we care, we will be dressing up! Well you have to on occasions like this. It will be too cold to do otherwise.
Thinking up what to wear, the red and white spotted undies are only a starting point....

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please modify my red "N" into a green "Y". We will be there!
> ...


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope you all have a great time, just a bit too far for us  

Sue


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

suedew said:


> Hope you all have a great time, just a bit too far for us
> 
> Sue


That's the plan. 

Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

[quote="SilverF1"
That's the plan. 

Sorry you can't make it.[/quote]

didn't think I was that bad at the last one 

Sue

P.S. will have my mobile with me Rosalan if needed for a quiz :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > So far I have heard little about what is anticipated,
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bump


rayc said:


> Arrival day/date: 9 am Tuesday 30th. I am meeting the school Facilities Manager on the 22nd and assuming there are no problems I hope to bring that forward to Noon on Monday 29th. I will post on here when I know.
> 
> Electric: None. Any with Generators please bring and we will hope to be able to at least keep batteries topped up.
> 
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bump


rayc said:


> Arrival day/date: 9 am Tuesday 30th. I am meeting the school Facilities Manager on the 22nd and assuming there are no problems I hope to bring that forward to Noon on Monday 29th. I will post on here when I know.
> 
> Electric: None. Any with Generators please bring and we will hope to be able to at least keep batteries topped up.
> 
> ...


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Hope the weather is good for you.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - just to let you know that we will arrive on the 31st late afternoon as we have work commitments.
Bev (Ramblefrog) and Alex


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Year*

All the arrangements are unravelling nicely and the excitement is building.

Just a thought, I wondered if anyone would be interested in a hobby gathering - whether it be drawing, painting, sewing, knitting or whatever your pastime. Perhaps we could fill a few hours as we have the hall for the duration. If any of you would like to try drawing or water colour painting I have ample equipment to share.

Linda
Happyrunner


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems a good idea, if you can arrange a life model, I will be in the queue and bring my own rubber (and pencil)

Alan


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Andrea will bring her brushes and paints and stuff


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Year*

Re: Hobby gathering.

Really pleased to get some response, I hope I can get some tips from Andrea and Alan. (or will you be busy posing Alan?)

:wink: :wink:

Linda


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sadly, being a man and an ex Art teacher, I am aware of the frailties of my sex and am well aware that the stamina required of an artists model lies with the fairer sex. So Linda, let me know if I should bring charcoal, pencil or watercolours to best do you justice. I would of course use oils but, being aware of the season, I would not wish to keep you too long awaiting results.

Alan


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > Billina has just added their name to attend this rally
> ...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


Chris I have removed you from the rally list as Clive is already on there :roll:

Jacquie

PS just got your e.mail :roll: stick yourself back on and I will remove your old user name


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Sadly, being a man and an ex Art teacher, I am aware of the frailties of my sex and am well aware that the stamina required of an artists model lies with the fairer sex. So Linda, let me know if I should bring charcoal, pencil or watercolours to best do you justice. I would of course use oils but, being aware of the season, I would not wish to keep you too long awaiting results.
> 
> Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: New year*



Happyrunner said:


> Now, now Alan perish the thought - you don't want everyone to cancel the whole weekend do you?
> 
> Hey everyone, we've now gone from a hobbies gathering to full blown art lessons, brilliant!!
> 
> ...


RETIRED! but happy to practice as a student whenever the model is right but I will bring a heater if needed.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

All looking good at the school and everything in place to have a great time.

We have managed to get an extra day so the site will be open from NOON MONDAY 29TH DECEMBER and close noon Friday 2nd January
We will look forward to meeting up with you all.

Ray, Lesley, Mike and Linda

Ray 07767147333 
Lesley 07814189945 
Linda 07961836630


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks very much Ray we and Sweeny will see you Monday afternoon looking forward to it Bob


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

We'll attempt to be there Monday pm as well, thanks Ray.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Cheers Ray. Will be there Monday pm all being well.

Alan


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry angela not well has a bug will try to get down if she is better in the morning 

John and angela


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy new year to you all sorry to have missed it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

..... sadly those who missed it, really missed one of the best New Year rallies I can remember.
Thanks to the excellent team of organisers, all of them, we had a really good time. If I were to mention the names of members who fell over owing no doubt to the rich Christmas food and having a really good time, there would not be enough space to say how much I enjoyed the Rally. Almost everyone dressed up in funny costumes with bow ties etc looking very excellent.
The fairer sex dressed down with even more eye catching results.
The weather was not too cold, with many taking walks to the pubs, estuary or pubs.
We were all very sad to hear that Keith the Bigun is not well and we wish him a speedy recovery.
So for all those people who for whatever reason missed this festive rally, now is the time to get your name down for next year when, following on from this years success, it will surely become a matter of first come first served.

Where do I sign?  

Alan


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

We are sorry we missed the rally angela went down with the Nora virus 3am tuesday morning hospital wouldn't take her just got through to the doctors today Friday lucky it happend when it did not when we were down there.
Spent all day Monday getting van ready all day Wednesday putting it all back 
Happy new year to you all belatedly see you in May 

John and an exhausted angela


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just to say thanks to Ray, Lesley, Linda and Mike for all that they did to make the New Year rally an exceptional one, a good time was had by all. Once again thank you.


Love Pam and Keith.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for a lovely couple of days with a great bunch of people. As has been said before thanks to Lesley, Ray, Linda and Mike for all their hard work in putting the rally together.
Bev and Alex


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Great weekend due to the hard work of the marshals. Might even consider doing it again just to see what Ros and Alan come up with to wear. 
Happy New Year to one and all 
Resa & Eric


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Linda, Mike, Lesley & Ray for organising the 2014 New Year Rally
which John and I thoroughly enjoyed as we didn't have to do b***er all :lol: :lol: first time in nearly 10 years we have been able to just sit back and let e'm get on with it  

Also thanks to brillopad Dennis and Brenda for sorting the music for the evening, well done Den don't forget the conga next time though :roll: :lol: 

The other little buzzie body was ICDSUN2 Pam our raffle expert and her new feller Keith :wink: well done both.

Then there was smurfinguk Resa & Eric and c_cumbers Clive & Chris who very kindly did the quiz and what a marathon that was  can we have some questions we might know the answers to next time please think our table came last at it :lol: 

Thanks to everyone who came and threw themselves into helping the organiser's out with anything that needed doing.

Now whats happening this year folks can we sit back again ? anyone got any ideas for 2015 ? if so shout up as we could quite get used to this not having to do anything lark :lol: 

Lots of love to you all and HAPPY NEW YEAR


Jac & John


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you Ray and Lesley, Mike and Linda and all the helpers for another great Motorhomefacts weekend. Your hard work is appreciated - It was brilliant - a great start to the new year: Thank you so much.

Andrea, Bob & Ellie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks to all the lovely people we shared the New year with - all your hard work paid off - it was a great success - Keep up the good work - love Marie and George. xx


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi folks. Can we just say we had a great new year with you all. Thank you to Linda, Mike, Lesley & Ray for every thing you organised for us. Next year we are looking forward to running water in our van.....so we can wash those bits that people cannot see........!! I mean the sink, the toilet, etc etc

Family health problems meant we had to leave a day earlier than booked, but we thought about you all at midday today packing up...

Meanwhile.......now booked into Brownhills.....again...on Monday. Have spent more days at Brownhills than on the road!! Watch this space.....!! 

Happy New year to you all !! xx

Jan and Ivor xx


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to Ray, Lesley, Mike, Linda, Dennis, Brenda,Clive, Chris, Eric, Resa for an excellent New Year rally.

Cheers
alandsue


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New year*

Morning Campers,

We hope you all had a safe and trouble free journey home, we got home at 4pm, dumped the van and garden shed (aka Fiat Panda) on the drive and flopped in the armchair with big smiles on our faces.

This was not a rally, but a meeting of many friends. The atmosphere was fun, happy and jolly throughout and each and everyone of you made it so. So thank you one and all. X

A huge thank you to Ray and Lesley for all your hard work and support, who completed so many tasks from key holder to head dinner lady. To Dennis and Brenda for the great music and entertainment on the big night. To Resa, Eric, Chris and that little shy man Clive for the marathon quiz night. To all of you who mucked in and mucked out.

Best Wishes to you all for A Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year.

Love
Linda and Mike.
Happyrunner.

XX


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots of thanks to all those who organised, did the behind the scenes work, cooked, kept me warm!, set up and conducted the quiz, ran the disco and ran the hobbies corner.

Well done all and a final thank you for the pleasant company.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah. I'd like to say thanks to all you organisers & regulars. I travel solo & am fulltime. It was so nice to have a really good site & location plus as much company, or not, as you like with friendly fa es always there. Thanks Guys.Hope to be there next year.


----------

